# CPU cooler for i5-2500k



## anaklusmos (Aug 10, 2015)

Recently my CPU has started dropping in performance ( i suspect thermal throttling), as it reaches temps of 96 degrees Celcius while playing Borderlands 2 co-op online with a friend. I feel that changing the thermal paste and a upgraded cooler should help with the temp, and allow me to overclock the aging CPU to eke out some more performance from it.

Budget is somewhat limited, preferably 2.5k for both the cooler and paste combined.

CPU : i5-2500k , stock clock, stock cooler
GPU : Radeon 6970 2GB
PSU : Corsair TX850 V2
Mobo : MSI z68a-GD65 g3
Cabinet : Not sure, I think its a CM 690 II


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2015)

CM Hyper 212x or Evo if you can find one.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 10, 2015)

PS : The place my cabinet is in tends to get a lot of dust due to construction nearby, will that affect the choice of cooler?


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2015)

Should not matter.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 10, 2015)

Is there a cheaper alternate ? Because i might end up buying a new CPU and mobo before the year end anyways, and make this one a downloading/HTPC kind of rig


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Is there a cheaper alternate ? Because i might end up buying a new CPU and mobo before the year end anyways, and make this one a downloading/HTPC kind of rig



Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO -1,734.

Link:Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooling Fan - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 12, 2015)

Shameless BUMP!!
More suggestions please, Last day amazon sales.


----------



## acepro71 (Aug 13, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO -1,734.
> 
> Link:Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooling Fan - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



evo are great but not good enough especially if u live in india damn the aimbet temps  so id rather go with an h80i or h100 

depending on case


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 13, 2015)

Get TX3 or Hyper 212X eyes closed. Outperform any other liquid coolers at 2x the price. Even i am using it since 4 yrs and the temps never bothered me anymore even at 4.5ghz overclock.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 14, 2015)

Okay, so among the TX3 and Hyper 212X , is the price difference really worth it?
And what about thermal paste, what should I get?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Okay, so among the TX3 and Hyper 212X , is the price difference really worth it?
> And what about thermal paste, what should I get?



Use a CPU after market cooler like Cooler Master Hyper 212x @3100 and thermal paste like Deepcool Z5 @450.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2015)

AFAIK coolers like 212x comes with good quality TiM bundled with them so need to buy additional TiM unless OP is buying some 2nd hand cooler.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 15, 2015)

topgear said:


> AFAIK coolers like 212x comes with good quality TiM bundled with them so need to buy additional TiM unless OP is buying some 2nd hand cooler.



Okay so last question, will it fit in CM 690 II cabinet? the 158mm height req seems a very tight fit to me


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 20, 2015)

Ordered Hyper 212x from amazon for 3150


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry, forgot to update here.
Temps went from 65 degrees idle and 97 degrees load to 40-45 idle and 55-60 load.
Drastic reduce in temps i must say, though the added fan noise is a bit bothersome


----------

